# oil-less trim guns?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we just got the 15 gauge senco last friday and a question asked was if we accidentally oil the gun will this do damage to the gun as all of our other guns need oil

does anyone know


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I mistakenly oiled my Bostitch narrow crown stapler. It was about a year ago and it's still works fine.


----------



## trimman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

i think the oil is to lubricate the rubber "O" Rings in the gun so they do not drag/friction when dry

the oiless guns i believe utilize teflon and alredy slick designed plastic parts so there is no longer rubber "O" Rings,i don believe adding oil to a oiless gun would result in damage,at worst i would think gumming may occur if done repeatedly


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

when I bought my senco several years ago the place I got it from told me it was a common mistake that cost $50 to take apart and clean the oil out.Don't know if thats the case every time or why, but haven't had to find out yet!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

house bldr said:


> when I bought my senco several years ago the place I got it from told me it was a common mistake that cost $50 to take apart and clean the oil out.Don't know if thats the case every time or why, but haven't had to find out yet!


 Most guns can be dissassembled and cleaned in about 20 minutes.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks guys. personally havent used it yet. we got it for azek using stainless steel nails. seems to be that we use it more than loneframer posts pictures of it azek that is


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I hear it will mess up the seals on the gun. On my oil-less guns I write "no oil" near the connection in permanent marker. I don't want anyone that uses my gun to mistakenly add oil to it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

My Rigid 18 awg brad nailers and crown staplers are oil-less but it does say you can oil them in the manual if you want or if it starts acting up.

http://www.cpoprotools.com/products/zrr213bna.html


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

*Senco 15g.*

I have one of the Senco 15 guage guns, the finish pro 41xp. Although you don't have to oil it, you will have to oil the follower that pushes the nails forward. You'll know it's time when the gun mysteriously doesn't fire, and isn't jammed.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

gallerytungsten said:


> I have one of the Senco 15 guage guns, the finish pro 41xp. Although you don't have to oil it, you will have to oil the follower that pushes the nails forward. You'll know it's time when the gun mysteriously doesn't fire, and isn't jammed.


That 'splains that! :laughing:
I rented one up in Wisconsin
earlier this year and had some
mysterious mis-fire issues.....

Sure did miss the PC.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have oiled a oilless. Nothing happened. I have also re-built one so there is rubber gaskets in the guns. A few drops is not going to ruin the gun.


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

neolitic said:


> That 'splains that! :laughing:
> I rented one up in Wisconsin
> earlier this year and had some
> mysterious mis-fire issues.....
> ...


To be somewhat fair to Senco, they do mention this in the fine print in their manual. But who reads those, or even keeps them? :whistling


----------



## tepmo (Dec 19, 2009)

If to grease *oil-less* the tool, rubber cuffs in the valve will deteriorate


----------

